# PLEASE HELP THIS PREGNANT GIRL W/ CAR!



## KateAltima (May 17, 2005)

hey, i posted a question and no one has helped yet! I need to know! #1-Where can I get an Altima manual? How do I tell what kind of Altima I have? And what is the normal gas mileage for this car? If I hear a scraping noise as I am turning, what could it be??? SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE!


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

you can get an altima manual from a nissan dealer

do you mean what year or what trim level you have? the dealer can probly tell you both when you buy your manual. as for the scraping noise, it could be anything. heck, while your buying your manual, have the nissan dealer take a look at it. see what they think.

i guess you could get your manual on e-bay, but if you don't have your year or trim level, then thats a pretty useless idea.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dont get mad because of a slow response. thats normal for a discussion forum. someone will eventually get to your post.
no need to go to the dealer for a repair manual. go to autozone and get a Haynes manual. dont get a chiltons, theyre almost worthless. trim level wont matter to much as far as repairs go. they all have basically the same components. as far as the scraping goes, it could be anything in that area. have someone jack up the car and turn one of the wheels until you see something scraping and making noise. you cant just expect us to know the answer without seeing it.


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

There must be Owner's Manual that came with your car.Look in glove box. It has all the necessary information about your very car and telephone numbers of Nissan Motor Corporation in U.S.A. where you can ask some questions.The one I have is:1 800 647 7261 ( 1-800-NISSAN-1). There is also some information about your engine on reverse side of the hood.
Hayness repair Manual is a good book to have. Buy it online - just search in Yahoo for it's name. You will find many web sites and it cost about $15.
Be careful with dealerships. When you ask them to take a look at something, you will pay about $90 for check up even if the problem is minor and easy to find. And they don't usually do free cervices.
I suggest next time when you change oil on some gas station,tell guys about the noise and they may look at it for free.
There are places like Autozone,Advance auto parts, Pep boys and others,where you can always go when you have trouble. They do some free troubleshootings, will find a part for your car,will help you to install.
About gas milage. I have altima 95 GXE and I drave in town and on highway 50/50. It runs about 250 miles per tank. And this is not to good.


----------



## KateAltima (May 17, 2005)

I bought it from my mechanic who put a new engine in it after some kid blew it up. there was no manual, only a title and i know it is a 97. i just wanted to know what kind (ie-SE, GX, whatever) Thank you for all your help and input! ;o)



Agoudine said:


> There must be Owner's Manual that came with your car.Look in glove box. It has all the necessary information about your very car and telephone numbers of Nissan Motor Corporation in U.S.A. where you can ask some questions.The one I have is:1 800 647 7261 ( 1-800-NISSAN-1). There is also some information about your engine on reverse side of the hood.
> Hayness repair Manual is a good book to have. Buy it online - just search in Yahoo for it's name. You will find many web sites and it cost about $15.
> Be careful with dealerships. When you ask them to take a look at something, you will pay about $90 for check up even if the problem is minor and easy to find. And they don't usually do free cervices.
> I suggest next time when you change oil on some gas station,tell guys about the noise and they may look at it for free.
> ...


----------



## Kaci96 (May 29, 2005)

for the model *ex, se, gxe* I know mine says it on the trunk. Maybe look on the sticker on the door (on the side of it when you open the door) also you can probably call your insurance company... most of the time you can get the model off of the vin number and such...

no idea on the scraping other then something rubbing when you turn... i wouldn't take it to a dealer. Take it to a couple shops that aren't nissan specific... might get straighter answers that way *I have a issue with dealers, they always seem to scam me*

Good luck!


----------



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

Kate- I would only take your scraping noise problem to a dealer as a last resort. In my experience new car dealers charge much higher prices for service work than independent shops do. No matter what the problem you take it in for they always find something more expensive that needs repair or replacement according to them. 

As for gas mileage my 94 Altima usually gets about 24 in city driving and around 30 or a little better on highway driving. I drove it on a 5000 mile vactaion trip last summer and the entire trip mileage came out to 30.9 mpg for mostly interstate highways but also a small amount of in town driving. Not bad at all for a 3200 lb car IMHO. 

I think the model of your car is encoded in the VIN number which is on a metal tag fastened to the top of the dash on the drivers side right under the windshield. Copy that number down and call the parts dept of a local Nissan dealer and ask if they can identify your model by that number.. If the person you talk to is cooperative I think he or she could tell you what model you have.

BTW, good luck with your pregnancy and delivery. I hope everything goes well for you and the baby.


----------

